# Running through the water



## carras (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola amigos.
Soy nuevo en el foro. Me parece la sección de presentaciones así estoy.
Soy fotógrafo español, especializado en deportes.
Es la primera vez que escribo en un foro que ningún español y espero aprender de todos ustedes. También espero para proporcionar todos los conocimientos posibles.
Muchas gracias y aquí os dejo una foto de hoy.
Nikon Df Sigma 8mm 1/200 seg;   f/16;   ISO 160  light Elinchrom Quadra RX Ranger


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

Muy bien!

Me gusta el ángulo y el sentido de movimiento.


----------



## carras (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you very much for commenting.
I apologize for spelling mistakes. I do not speak good English and use google translator.
Deputy three images more. Hope you like.
Thank you.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2014)

Muy Bueno, Carras. La imagen esta llena de drama y estalla con la accion. Una vez mas, bien hecho. Ahora, vamos a esperar que todas las futuras publicaciones de contenido igual o mejor. Bienvenido al foro.

Gary


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola (and, unfortunately, that is the extent of my Spanish)

Beautifully done.
I like the second quite a bit but wish that the young woman was a bit more to the right.

Lew


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Roba (Nov 30, 2014)

Really like the water shots.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh wow.  These are muy bien.

I especially like the wall image with the stark background and atmosphere.  

GREAT shots!


----------



## annamaria (Dec 3, 2014)

Me gusta el primero y ultimo. Muy bien


----------



## funwitha7d (May 2, 2015)

Muy Buen, cool water shots especially the first, cool angle


----------



## BrickHouse (May 2, 2015)

Great images! Love the water shots! Thanks for posting!


----------



## dchung00 (May 14, 2015)

Great series. I really enjoyed the last image, I hope you didn't put your camera through to much lol.


----------

